

Choosing your cloud (a quick primer) - LabSlice
http://blog.labslice.com/2010/10/choosing-your-cloud.html
A quick primer to highlight the difference between the big cloud vendors -- Amazon, Google and Microsoft.
======
noah256
No mention of Rackspace, Linode, or Slicehost? How about any of the bevy of
newer "cloud" providers?

